# Eigenes Image Backup?



## Shorty1968 (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Cloud vServer bei 1und1 mit Root zugrif und jedesmal wenn ich etwas an dem Server mache und ich in meinem CP ein Image Backup erstelle muss ich 7 € bezahlen,das geht ganz schön ins Geld,gibt es da eine möglichkeit das direkt von meinem PC kostenlos zu machen mit einem Programm für meinen PC?

Ich bin leider noch weit von einem Profi enfernt so das ich öfters zur sicherheit ein Image Backup machen muss.


----------



## Zvoni (5. Mai 2019)

Kannst du den "server" lokal bei dir mounten?


----------



## Shorty1968 (5. Mai 2019)

Ich weiss leider nicht was mounten genau ist und wie das geht?

Ich kann mit Putty/SSH auf den server zugreifen würde das helfen?


----------



## zerix (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo, 

welches OS läuft denn auf dem Server? Da du dich per SSH verbinden kannst, gehe ich mal von Linux aus. Falls dem so sei, würde ich die empfehlen dich mit den Linux Grundbegriffen mal auseinanderzusetzen. 
Mounten – Wikipedia
Um die Frage von Zvoni zu beantworten, mittels SSHFS kannst du es bei dir mounten.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Shorty1968 (8. Mai 2019)

Ok vielen dank ich glaube das bekomme ich noch nicht wirklich auf die Kette,ich dachtees gäbe so etwas wie ein programm mit dem man das von seinem rechner aus machen kann.


----------



## bofh1337 (21. November 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Ok vielen dank ich glaube das bekomme ich noch nicht wirklich auf die Kette,ich dachtees gäbe so etwas wie ein programm mit dem man das von seinem rechner aus machen kann.



Willst du den kompletten Server sichern, oder nur bestimmte Verzeichnisse (zb. htdocs)?


----------



## Shorty1968 (21. November 2019)

Ich sage es mal so am liebsten den ganzen Server da mehrer Domains drauf liegen.


----------



## Technipion (21. November 2019)

Hallo Shorty1968,
den Post hier muss ich damals wohl überlesen haben (mea culpa ):


Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mit Putty/SSH auf den server zugreifen würde das helfen?





Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> ich dachtees gäbe so etwas wie ein programm mit dem man das von seinem rechner aus machen kann.


Wenn du einen SSH-Zugang hast kannst du dir das Leben zumindest etwas erleichtern. Ich würde da FileZilla empfehlen (guckst du hier: FileZilla - The free FTP solution)
Die normale Version ist OpenSource, und steht als Download für Windows auf der Projektseite bereit. Wenn du FileZilla das erste mal öffnest, will er von dir _Server_, _Benutzername_, _Passwort_ und _Port_ wissen.
Sagen wir dein Benutzer heißt shorty und hat als Passwort 12345 (rein hypothetisch!). Der Rechner sei außerdem unter www.shorty.de erreichbar (alternativ kann man direkt die IP-Adresse eintragen). Der SSH-Server läuft außerdem auf dem Standardport (22). Dann wären die Daten für FileZilla:

_Server_: sftp://www.shorty.de
_Benutzername_: shorty
_Passwort_: 12345
_Port_: 22

Wir verwenden hier SFTP was von praktisch allen SSH-Servern unterstützt wird und wie SSH alle Dateien verschlüsselt überträgt. FileZilla ist für Benutzer die gerne eine GUI möchten sehr komfortabel. Allerdings wirst du damit kein vollständiges Backup des Servers erstellen können. Das ist etwas komplizierter...

Gruß Technipion


----------



## ikosaeder (21. November 2019)

Schau dir mal rsync und robocopy an.


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. November 2019)

Vielen dank werde ich am WE mal machen.


----------



## Zvoni (22. November 2019)

Zum Thema "rsync": Rsync langsamer als über GUI


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. November 2019)

Ich habe mir das robocopy Download ViceVersa PRO angeschaut und wie ich das sehe kann man damit nur Daten sichern und keine Image vom ganzen Server oder?


----------



## Zvoni (22. November 2019)

Was ist mit CloneZilla?
btw: Ich versuche gerade zu verstehen, was für ein Image du ziehen willst.
Da der Server bei 1und1 steht bezweifle ich, dass du an das "/boot"-Verzeichnis kommst, sondern nur auf die dir zur Verfügung gestellten Shares.
Was willst du denn noch anderes ausser "deinen" Daten sichern?


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. November 2019)

CloneZilla ist eine iso und muss über die shell installiert werden oder?


----------



## Technipion (22. November 2019)

CloneZilla kann als Live-System gebootet werden und erlaubt dann die Datenträger im System zu sichern (ganzer Datenträger wird auf .iso gebackuped).

Eigentlich ist das genau das was Shorty1968 will: Ein Image-Backup seiner virtuellen Maschine.
Aber @Shorty1968 : Leider geht das nicht, da du keinen Zugriff auf die virtuelle Festplatte hast, auf der deine Maschine läuft. Der einzige mit Zugang dazu ist dein Provider, und der bietet ja die Funktion ein Image zu sichern auch an, aber halt gegen ein gewisses Entgeld.

Was du allerdings tun kannst ist sämtliche Konfigurationsdaten auf deinem Server zu sichern. Das hängt allerdings auch davon ab, wie du den Server eingerichtet hast (Docker, Benutzer/Gruppen, etc.)


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. November 2019)

Ich bin mein eigener Provider bei meinem Server mit Vollen Root zugriffen.


----------



## Zvoni (22. November 2019)

Kannst du auf "deinem" Server die Partitionstabelle sehen (GParted z.B.)?


----------



## Shorty1968 (24. November 2019)

Das leider nicht zumindestens ist im CPanl oder Plesk dazu nichts zu sehen,wo müsste das den z.b. zu sehen sein?


----------



## zerix (25. November 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Das leider nicht zumindestens ist im CPanl oder Plesk dazu nichts zu sehen,wo müsste das den z.b. zu sehen sein?


Na beispielsweise mit GParted, wie schon erwähnt. Weitere Tools wären beispielsweise fdisk oder cfdisk.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Shorty1968 (25. November 2019)

Nein da scheint es nichts zu geben,ich dachte an ein Backup Image wie es bei Server4You oder 1und1 gibt,eventuell kennt man das ja.


----------



## zerix (25. November 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Nein da scheint es nichts zu geben,ich dachte an ein Backup Image wie es bei Server4You oder 1und1 gibt,eventuell kennt man das ja.


fdisk und cfdisk gibt es garantiert. Dazu solltest du dich nur mal auf die Konsole begeben 
Wie ich schon mal sagte, du wirst nicht weit kommen, wenn du einen Linux Server ausschließlich über Plesk bedienen möchtest. 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Shorty1968 (25. November 2019)

Über ssh kann ich mit fdisk zugreifen, cfdisk funktioniert dort nicht.


----------



## Zvoni (26. November 2019)

OK, wie mein Ausbilder immer gesagt hat:
"Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn"
1) Was du als Backup-Image verstehst, ist: Eine Harddisk so zu kopieren, dass sie z.B. nach einem Crash, einfach wieder aufgespielt wird, und weiter gehts. Inkl. Booten, installierten Programmen, Daten etc.
CloneZilla macht das. Ich weiss das, weil ich es bei mir so habe.
2) um 1) ausführen zu können, musst du vollständigen Zugriff auf die betroffene HD haben.
Und mit vollständig meine ich inkl. eventueller weiterer Partitionen auf der HD (/boot, swap etc.).
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 1und1 keine separate /boot-Partition hat (im langsamsten Teil der Harddisk).
Wenn 1und1 die /boot und swap dann unter Umständen auf separaten HD's hat, wirds spannend.
CloneZilla "kopiert" eine Harddisk inkl. Partitions-Layout.
Beispiel meine HD auf meinem Laptop (welche ich mit CloneZilla ein Backup auf eine externe HD gemacht habe):
/dev/sda
sda1 --> /
sda2 --> swap
sda3 --> /boot
Wenn z.B. /boot und swap bei dir in fdisk nicht auftauchen, sind sie physisch woanderst, und du kannst das Backup wie du dir vorstellst, knicken.
Bleibt also nur "Daten"-Sicherung, und da kannst du per SSH das Zeug einfach zu dir rüberziehen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. November 2019)

Das Backup mit Clonezilla hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass du das System komplett runterfahren und mit einer Live-CD starten musst. Während der Zeit (während das Backup dann zieht) ist der komplette Server quasi nicht erreichbar. Also alle Webseiten sind offline.

Ein Komplett-Backup der Platte ist meiner Meinung nach oft Overkill und unnötig. Wenn du das in regelmässigen Abständen machen willst, so brauchst du da auch zu viel Speicher. Viele Daten einer Platte ändern sich nur selten und müssen nicht jedes mal neu gesichert werden.

Hier spielt dann eine richtige Backupsoftware rein. Ich setze hier bereits seit Jahren auf Bareos. Dadurch kann ich stündliche Backups realisieren, ohne dass die Seiten auch nur eine Minute offline sind. Durch das Incremental / Differental und Full-Backup werden nur wenige Daten übertragen und das ganze braucht nicht so viel Speicher.
Eine kurze Anleitung hierzu findest du direkt auf der Bareos Seite: Installing Bareos — Bareos Documentation 18.2.6  documentation und Tutorial — Bareos Documentation 18.2.6  documentation

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Zvoni (26. November 2019)

Brati, Danke.
Wusste gerade selbst nicht mehr, ob CloneZilla die Partitionen ausgehängt benötigt (da ich mein Backup nur für den Clean Install erstelle - und das ist jetzt schon mal 6-7 Monate her, und Daten separat sichere).


----------



## Shorty1968 (26. November 2019)

Vielen dank an euch das ihr das so ausführlich erläutert,das scheint also von meiner seite nicht wirklich zu realisieren zu sein.


----------



## Zvoni (27. November 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Vielen dank an euch das ihr das so ausführlich erläutert,das scheint also von meiner seite nicht wirklich zu realisieren zu sein.


Nicht in dem Sinne wie du es dir vorstellst, aber ich verstehe auch nicht, warum du so ein Bulahoo daraus machst.
Fakt ist:
a) 1und1 stellt dir den/die Server (gegen Entgelt) zur Verfügung, ist somit verantwortlich für das korrekte Funktionieren der Basis (Hardware, Betriebssystem). Steht wahrscheinlich so sogar in deren AGB's.
b) Darauf laufende Programme (MySQL, Webserver Apache?) werden von dir installiert/verwaltet (?).
c) Darauf liegende Daten (Webseiten, Skripte, sonstiges) sind das, was ich "dynamische" Daten nenne (können jederzeit ausgetauscht werden).
Wieso willst du ein Backup inkl. des OS machen, wenn du dafür nicht verantwortlich bist?
für a) ist 1und1 verantwortlich
für b) sind die schnell nachinstalliert, falls die Kiste abkachelt.
für c) reicht es z.B. per SSH dir einfach nur das Zeug rüber zu schaufeln. Eventuelle Konfigurations-Dateien aus b) sind mWn auch schnell exportiert.


----------



## zerix (27. November 2019)

Und wenn man das ganze zusätzlich in Docker-Container packt, ist ein neuer Server innerhalb von ein paar Minuten eingerichtet. Man hat auch alle zu sichernden Daten in einem Verzeichnis.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Shorty1968 (27. November 2019)

Ich bin ja nicht bei 1und1 sondern habe einen Server bei einem Prepaid Hoster und da gibt es nur snapshot.


----------



## Zvoni (27. November 2019)

?????????


> Hallo,
> ich habe einen Cloud vServer bei* 1und1* mit Root zugrif ......


----------



## zerix (27. November 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin ja nicht bei 1und1 sondern habe einen Server bei einem Prepaid Hoster und da gibt es nur snapshot.



Hast du denn dein eigenes Linux installiert oder hast du ein vorgefertigtes Images des Hosters verwendet? Falls du ein Image verwendet hast, ist es total egal und @Zvoni's Aussage ist immer noch gültig.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Shorty1968 (27. November 2019)

@Zvoni 
Sorry das war einmal das habe ich vergessen.

Ich habe dort Linux Debian 9 durch eine Imgae des Hoster vorinstalliert,aber wenn ich diese immer wider nutze ist sie Blank ohne meine Änderungen die aber in einer Backup Image enthalten wären.


----------



## zerix (27. November 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> @Zvoni
> Sorry das war einmal das habe ich vergessen.
> 
> Ich habe dort Linux Debian 9 durch eine Imgae des Hoster vorinstalliert,aber wenn ich diese immer wider nutze ist sie Blank ohne meine Änderungen die aber in einer Backup Image enthalten wären.



Das ist richtig. Deshalb sichert man sich die Config-Files die man geändert hat und stellt diese wieder her, nach einer Neuinstallation.


----------



## Technipion (27. November 2019)

@Shorty1968 ich schlage vor du liest dich mal ein bisschen in die ganze Backup-Thematik ein:
https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/
Aber im Endeffekt wolltest du ja wissen, ob es da einfach zu bedienende Software gibt. Kurzgesagt: Wenn du bereit bist dich einzulernen sind rsync und Abkömmlinge sehr ratsam. Um aber einfach schnell ohne viel Aufwand Daten zu sichern kannst du einen Client wie FileZilla verwenden.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Zvoni (9. März 2020)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin ja nicht bei 1und1 sondern habe einen Server bei einem Prepaid Hoster und da gibt es nur *snapshot*.


Ich weiss: Leichenfledderei *gg*
Nach ein wenig rumsurfen, und lesen alter Posts/Threads, bin ich diesesmal an dem hier hängen geblieben.

Bei "snapshot" sind bei mir diesmal alle Alarmglocken angegangen, eben weil ich in den letzten 1-2 Monaten häufig über diesen Begriff gestolpert bin (siehe meinen Thread "Abenteuer").
"Snapshot" klingt nämlich sehr stark nach ZFS-Filesystem.

Frage an Shorty: Von wo stammt die Aussage "Geht nur per Snapshot"? Von deinem Provider?

Weil ich glaube, ich habe jetzt ein einigermassen klares Bild von dem Szenario:
Provider hat auf der physischen Maschine ZFS als Dateisystem.
Provider bietet "in Container verpackt" "Server-Space" an (Docker? VMWare? VBox?).
Du installierst in diesem Server-Space aus einem vorgefertigten Image dein Debian.
Du selbst kommst aber nur auf diesen Debian-Server (und eben nicht auf die "darunterliegende" Host-Maschine).

Erinnert mich stark an die Funktionsweise von Jails in FreeBSD.

In FreeBSD auf ZFS ist es tatsächlich so, dass ich einen kompletten Jail (etwas hinkend vergleichbar mit Docker-Container) per "Snapshot" "backup-en" kann, sofern dieser in einem eigenen ZFS-DataSet residiert. Desweiteren ist es gängige Praxis auf FreeBSD, sich einen sogenannten "Basisjail" anzulegen, welchen man für neue/weitere Jails als Vorlage nutzen kann.
Basisjail per Snapshot sichern,
neues ZFS-Dataset für neuen Jail anlegen,
Basisjail-Snapshot rollback auf das neue Dataset,
schon hat man eine fertige Vorlage, die nur noch getweakt werden muss.
In Shorty's Fall wäre so ein Basisjail ein kompletter LAMP-Stack.

Vielleicht mal ein Ansatz:
Ein OS nehmen, welches ZFS-On-Root unterstützt
(FreeBSD kann das, Linux/Debian=keine Ahnung. Das ZFS-On-Root ist wichtig!)
Dieses OS auf dem "Server-Space" installieren, und fertig konfigurieren (Apache, MySQL, PHP oder was auch immer).
In dem Fall könntest du tatsächlich per ZFS-Snapshot den kompletten Server sichern!


----------



## Shorty1968 (9. März 2020)

Hallo,
vielen dank aber ich habe auf den Prepaid Server nur beschränkt zugriff.


----------

